# Herb McClure- A Season for his book *UPDATED*



## River Rambler (May 28, 2013)

At the request of others I've removed the quotes from my letter and included the full version of the letter which was mailed out. I also included some pics from the hunts he describes.

My daughter's great-grandpa, Herb McClure sent me a copy of his recent letter he shared with some readers of his recent published book: Native Turkeys and a Georgia Mountain Turkey Hunter. It's a long quote, but a good one and I thought I'd share it with the group....

Fellow hunters, I would like to share some of the 2013 turkey season with you. This is my inaugural season, after publishing my book. It seemed extremely important to me to have a good turkey season after doing that. The title was, Native Turkeys and a Georgia Mountain Turkey Hunter.     I did not kill a turkey at all last year; the 2012 hunt season. In fact, I did not hear a turkey gobble at all last year. Due in part to my wife Mary’s hip replacement, I had very limited hunting time and that was the first week only. 
This year, 2013, just killing a gobbler anywhere was not my desire. My book’s background is about where I began hunting turkeys in 1956 on the Blue Ridge WMA.; this is in Georgia’s high mountains where turkeys were never all killed out. So it seemed fitting to me, that I should put in my time, trying to kill a Blue Ridge gobbler this year for my book; or at least for old-time sakes. I am not a hunter who wants to kill lots of turkeys, just for fame, or kill them just for the sake of killing them anywhere. The turkeys I hunt are descendants of the Native Turkeys, which the book explains. If killing lots of turkeys were my goal, I would surely hunt elsewhere.  
 After waiting several days, due to unfavorable weather, to start this year’s hunts; I started hunting on familiar U. S. Forest Service land. The land originally was on the South side of the Blue Ridge WMA.  I took my first 2013 gobbler on this forest land. The gobbler was a three-year old, with white, 1-1/8 inch spurs.  He was with two others as they came up a very steep area known as the Penitentiary Cove. They came to me straight from their roost; not much gobbling from the gobblers; as they were in a winter mode. This was a good start for this season; but the North side of the Blue Ridge WMA was calling.
April 11th, two weeks later on the North side of the Blue Ridge WMA, I was hunting down Noontootla Creek. This was on a mountain where my old mentor, Arthur Truelove took me in 1966 to hunt; back then I called up, with my Leon’s caller, the first killed gobbler I ever called with this caller. Then this year on the 11th, I called a gobbler to this same mountaintop, fairly early, from off the roost; the gobbler was accompanied with a hen. There was never any gobbling that I could hear. I made some hens calls anyway, just in case a gobbler was in hearing. Then I put my Leon’s caller down beside my right leg; as well as a mouth diaphragm caller. Thirty minutes later, with no more calling being done or a gobbler being heard, a white-top gobbler’s head was seen coming from the sheer-bluff on my right flank; followed by a hen. Carefully, I waited for the gobbler to move behind a tree so as to raise my gun; he was strutting to my hen decoy. This was a special gobbler, at least to me, this year. So I dedicated the gobbler to Arthur. Knowing he would be proud that gobblers were still coming to his mountain top. Arthur had passed away, this past September 9, 2012   

-1-

April 17th, my grandson in-law, Clayton Santiago and I were back on this same special mountain, (again to me). However, we had another hunter come there in the dark. In more than forty-years, I have not ever had anyone else hunt there when I did, unless I took them. No wonder I thought this was my private hunting place.                                                                                                                                 
The hunter actually turned out to be a very nice local hunter, whom, I knew his kinfolks. Who like I, thought this was his private place to hunt also.  After our friendly whispers in the coming dawn, the hunter bid good-bye and left to hunt elsewhere. The local hunter revealed to me that he had heard a gobbler gobbling from a different mountain yesterday, here on this mountain; but he could not locate him, when he came here to hunt him. I revealed to him that I had killed a gobbler right here a week ago; (to establish my own rights to hunt here). Clayton and I did not ever hear any gobbler; only a hen came to my calling after two hours. We left before noon; because I believed the other hunter being there the previous day had scared away any gobbler that might have been there for today.
I had plans to hunt here with my friend Ken Cook on the 30th. However, he could not make the hunt and I was told by him, “to go ahead and hunt, by myself”. With the hen sign so good, due to last year’s abundant Red Oak Acorn crop; I believed another gobbler would come. (The red oak plot here is equivalent to a clover plot on some private club, to hold turkeys, let alone the rendezvous meeting of hens and gobblers).  
April 30th.
Two-thirty A.M. saw me rising out of bed and making ready to leave from my home at three-thirty for a one hour and thirty minutes’ drive to Noontootla Creek on the Blue Ridge WMA. Then I would need almost another hour to climb to the mountain top. 
This past week-end was a wet one for North Georgia Mountains; my rain gauge showed 5-1/4 inches of rainfall for the weekend. I believed this much rain would keep any turkey hunter at bay, (during the rain), or out of the turkey woods. I also believed this much rain would hamper turkey companionship on the mountain top.  
Easing into a familiar seat, I sat there waiting dawn to appear. I observed how still it was and the distance roar of the creeks; due to the heavy rains. From my seat, after light came, I could see the turkeys had put in a hard day, the day before, scratching around in the leaves; only one day since the hard rains and it was really scratched; everywhere I could see.  No gobbler made a gobble that I could hear; no crows or owls made any sounds either; just dead quiet, except the creek’s roar.       

When the sun broke above the horizon, I picked up Leon’s caller and made two or three low hen calls; not hearing anything I then capped much stronger and louder. As usually my way, I laid the caller by my leg and listened. I was truly taken, by how still it was; even a pin drop could be heard. Then, a low distant sound was heard; but so faint, I could not tell what it was. However, I picked up Leon’s caller right then and made another strong series of snappy hen yelps. A few more minutes passed and a distance gobble came from behind the way I was facing and down into the gorge of Noontootla Creek. My heart picked up a few extra beats in participation of what might happen next. Fairly quickly, the gobbles were becoming stronger and stronger and coming up the mountain. Using Leon’s caller I toned down the hen’s next run of yelps real low. The gobbles were now really strong and at close range; just over the brow of the bluff. My knees were draw up, with my gun resting on them. This gobbler could come up behind me, or hopefully move to my front and come up where I killed the other gobbler two weeks before. To my relief, he was moving to my front; still below the brow of the bluff. No more calling had been done. The diaphragm was eased into my mouth under the see-through head cover; in case I need to cluck or call; without moving. This was at 7:30 A.M., and I expected a quick kill.

The gobbler just kept going on away from me, parallel to the ridge under the brow line; until he went out of hearing. This was not like any other gobblers I had ever called to at this mountaintop place before. Arthur had revealed to me a long time ago, this was a rendezvous meeting place for gobblers and hens; a place I refer to as a calling place or strutting ground.  

However, this gobbler did not want to show his white-top head. I sat there trying to ponder why. My reasoning as to why the gobbler would not show himself may be because he had been called to and made leery of the top I do not chase after gobblers at all. So my intent was to stay put and see if he would come back; a trait mountain gobblers do often; (going and coming). 

Fifthteen more minutes and I could hear his gobbles way off. Lifting my caller, I capped very soft and laid the caller back on the ground by my leg. Each time he gobbled the sound was stronger. Just maybe he would come back on top of the mountaintop ridge. Not so, he came back under the ridge brow line to within what sounded like 75 yards and stayed. I reasoned I should have got up and moved forward when he went away; but you never know what a gobbler will do; I felt more secure staying in my special seat, like so many times in the past. I endured a very long silence and wondered what was he doing? A hundred possibilities went through my mind. So close, yet a chance to end the hunt seemed to be slipping away; a second time. The next time he gobbled, the sound came from out towards the ridge’s end; then dead silence.                                                      -                                                                              

A mountain gobbler, especially a Blue Ridge gobbler has more tricks or peculiarities about what they do than gobblers of other places, which I have hunted. What could I have done more or less to have killed this gobbler on “Gobbler’s Knob”? When one’s hearing is poor and you don’t trust your ears; my mind tells me to just stay put and bide my time. My reasoning was this: I was in the best place of the entire mountain calling places I know, so my attitude was OK, to just stay put and see what might happen.

This morning was a thrilling time in the turkey woods. The air was extremely still, the gobbles of the gobbler were so powerful; it seemed like each time he gobbled it would shake the ground and rattle the leaves. In the two times he came almost to the mountaintop, I estimate he gobbled thirty times or more.
Old Tom my turkey brother, whom I wrote about in my turkey book, enlightened me greatly about gobbler’s ways and habits by observation. Old Tom would stand in one place for hours at a time listening to what I described as:  listening to the grains of sands passing through the hour-glass of time, without moving during spring mating time. Old Tom was at his strutting ground when he called hens from a distance mountain over to our home place. I wondered what this difficult gobbler was doing now; since he had left two times. I checked the time on my watch to see what time it was, 9: 30 AM. 

 Reaching down by my leg, I picked up Leon’s caller and capped two times very low and snappy. Immediately after my second call a jarring gobble then shook the air. It sounded to come from the left flank of the ridge. There is a flat gap, not 100 yards away, down a gentle slope on that side of the ridgeway. My heart did another double-time beat like earlier this morning about 7 A.M. The gobbler had circled around and came back! Slowly, I adjusted myself to set-up facing that direction. Knowing that I was up against an obstinate gobbler; I did not call back. In a few minutes, he gobbled again; verifying the position.  

As time moved slowly, the gobbler was working himself up, more and more, gobbling on his own at everything; that made the least noise. With the air so still, the gobbles were shrilling and piercing; it was causing my body to begin trembling and heart pumping. For the next half-hour the gobbles kept coming from the same place; at least twenty of them. Never did I call to him after the first call. My stubborn mind would not allow me to call. 

This morning at dawn, before I took my seat, I put out two turkey hen decoys; one out in the flat near the brow line drop off side of the ridge, the other decoy  on the side where the gentle slope goes towards the gap; just in case a gobbler wanted to sneak in quiet. 

Lots more gobbling was coming all the time from the same place. With a diaphragm already in my mouth, since the first gobbles; I decided to purr and followed with a low hen yelp. Nothing! For the next fifthteen minutes no sound of the gobbler. My anxiety was fading again, like the earlier encounter with this difficult gobbler. Wishing I had not made that call, because all gobbling had stopped; sometimes that’s a good sign.

 Then, A gobble so close it seemed like it tried to nock my cap off with such a force of sound; this causes me to jerk. Thirty yards away, down the slope towards the gap a round up-right gobbler’s tail was slowly coming in view; right where my gun barrel was pointed. A few more short steps as he strutted towards the decoy on that side of the ridge, his head was going behind a tree. When the head appeared on the other side passing into the open, my gun ended what I believed to be one of the most difficult gobblers since Old Blackjack back in 1976.  What a relief! As I let my breath expire. A third gobbler had been taken, to end this inaugural season; two from Noontootla Creek. Only one time before, in 2008, have I taken three gobblers off the Blue Ridge in one season. Checking out my gobbler, at the Rock Creek checking station for the Blue Ridge, showed six other gobblers had been taken; 20,000 acres of management and five weeks  of season. 

Opening the craw of the gobbler, to keep him from spoiling, there was not anything there inside; not one particle of greenery, not one acorn, not anything. How could this gobbler go from his roost tree at dawn to 10:30 A.M.; without eating something? In closing this story about my third gobbler, I would like to say: Hearing so many gobbles that fine day, in such quite turkey woods, was, very exhilarating, to this old turkey hunter, who can hardly hear a gobble at all most days. One thing for sure, the good Lord lined up my lucky stars to help me this year, which I am very thankful. 

Something I would like to ask about. What literary word or words can best describe such a turkey as this last one?  I wrote a book, trying to explain a turkey of this kind here in the mountains, were Native Turkeys and their descendants have always lived; a turkey that does not like much calling. Would like for some of you other turkey men, give me your definition of a gobbler like this one, I have told about.                                                                                               

I  also believe this is the type of turkey, which makes some  retired professional military men so fascinated about turkey hunting, enjoying the chess-game of turkey hunting; yet there are so many turkey hunters, who, don’t even know what I am writing about; I just feel sorry for them and hope they have a chance to understand.


Herb McClure  

Contact info:

Herb McClure
Native Turkeys
5465 Hwy 129 N
Cleveland, GA 30528-2215

706-865-5137
Herb.mcclure56@gmail.com




It's rare to find someone with 57 consecutive turkeys seasons under his belt, who is so willing to share such details of his tactics, stories, hunts, and mountain lore. 

I feel a great privilege being able to learn from Herb. The passing on of knowledge from our elders is the only thing that ensures the rich history of our sport is not overwhelmed by commercialization selling the "new".

He has mentioned on more than one occasion, his wish that the knowledge he has gained since the very first Georgia turkey season does not pass with him, but continues to be shared amongst hunters for a long time to come.

Personally, I'm amazed at the zeal he still maintains for the native turkey in the Blue Ridge WMA and that at his age he is having remarkable seasons, taking 3 birds from the same WMA.

Herb summed up his hunting season as saying, "The good Lord lined up my lucky stars".


----------



## NorthGaHunter (May 29, 2013)

His letter would make a great start to a follow up to his first book.  If he just made the second book about his mountain hunting since his first book, it would be a great read.


----------



## Gut_Pile (May 29, 2013)

Thanks for sharing that.

Enjoyed it.


----------



## Luke0927 (May 29, 2013)

I got on some birds up that way they whooped me....I met Herb couple months back good fellow.


----------



## Killdee (May 29, 2013)

Sounds like a fine man,I enjoyed reading this as well as his book.


----------



## NorthGaHunter (May 30, 2013)

I must say that I have the letter and this post, though good, does not justify the original letter; detailing his 2013 season.  The letter is about his first season after writing the book.  I hope a second book does come one day and if so, the contents of the letter would make a great intro into a second book. 

I am not sure who all recieved the letter, but I am sure that there are people on this forum who have the book but have not seen the letter recapping his first season after writing the book.  The letter itself, describes more detail of the 3 1/2 hour hunt; much like the stories in his book.  It would be nice, if this post could be updated with the entire letter so others may get to read as well.  And maybe provide input/thoughts to his question regarding to 

"_What literary word or term, would describe a gobbler, which took 3 1/2 hours to decide to come into gun range on this mountain top?"_


----------



## goblr77 (May 30, 2013)

That's great.


----------



## NorthGaHunter (May 30, 2013)

Thanks for updating with the original letter.  Hopefully, others who have his book will get a chance to enjoy his season recap.


----------



## Lumpkin Hunter (May 30, 2013)

*Great story.*

I have been fortunate to know Herb many years. I first met him when he worked at Gibson's on Thompson Bridge Rd. At the time I didn't know he knew my father in law the late Tom McMullan. Tom and Herb deer hunted together some many years ago. Each time I have the opportunity to talk to Herb it is always a delight. He is a fine man and a great outdoorsman. 
Like others have stated I hope and encourage Herb to start on another book. He not only is a great turkey hunter but he has killed some tremendous bucks. The stories he has in his memory would be great fodder if put to paper for all of us to enjoy. 
In my opinion Herb is a living legend in the turkey and deer woods of North Georgia.


----------



## Burney Mac (May 31, 2013)

Pretty strong right there! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Hawken2222 (May 31, 2013)

Awesome!, IMO the best thread on this turkey forum of the year.   I met Mr. McClure in 2010 down in Columbus at the state convention.  It was an absolute priviledge to talk to him.   He is the real deal for sure.


----------



## Brad (Jun 1, 2013)

That was an absolutely awesome read. I would love to get a copy of his book.


----------



## River Rambler (Jun 1, 2013)

Brad said:


> That was an absolutely awesome read. I would love to get a copy of his book.



You can order one from him...just shoot him an email or call him.

Herb McClure
Native Turkeys
5465 Hwy 129 N
Cleveland, GA 30528-2215

706-865-5137
Herb.mcclure56@gmail.com


----------



## M Sharpe (Jun 2, 2013)

Great read.


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Jun 2, 2013)

Awesome reading... just like the book  What a privilege and a pleasure it was to meet Herb and his wife Mary. I am still hoping the day will come when I get to visit them and see the wonderful cabin they built. And I think it would be wonderful if he could find the time to write another book, maybe even including some stories of his deer hunting. I know after reading his first book I would be on the list for another. I too believe it would be a shame not share his knowledge and memories with others


----------



## River Rambler (Jun 2, 2013)

In response to Herb's question about how to describe that turkey...

The Roller Coaster
The White Knuckler
The Cardiac Caller
The Fever Buster


----------



## ProphesyMountainHunter (Jun 2, 2013)

It is awesome reading his book and living just 15 minutes down the road from where he is talking about. I am truly blessed to live in these mountains!


----------



## herb mcclure (Aug 18, 2013)

*Sincere gratitude*

Many thanks to North Georgia Hunter who posted the thread for my book in January. Also, to River Ramber for posting the letter of this thread.
My sincere gratitude to all GON Forum posters who purchased my Native Turkey book.  Also, thanks for your kind comments on " The Season for the Book".  Coming into your 21st century, by way of GON'S Forum, is like turning new ground for me.  Happy turkey trails to all and God bless.


----------



## Brad (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks for joining us Mr. Mcclure.


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Aug 18, 2013)

It is a pleasure to see you on here Mr. Herb  I can only imagine that this is "turning new ground" for you! I truly enjoyed your first book. I hope that you will continue to write books for all of us to enjoy. There is a wealth of knowledge, history, and experience that you carry.... it would be such a shame not to share it and pass it on to the next generations of turkey hunters


----------



## Killdee (Aug 18, 2013)

Yes sir Mr. McClure, glad to have you here. I really enjoyed your book as have everyone I know who has read it. Hope you will keep writing and we will all keep buying!!!! Good luck this next spring
Tony Bettis


----------



## Spooner (Aug 18, 2013)

*Mr McClure*

Thank you for sharing your stories of hunting in the mountains.  I look forward to reading your book. Best of luck to you in the N Ga Mountains.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 18, 2013)

Welcome to the fire, Mr. McClure. I`ve heard good things about you. Hope to shake your hand one day.


----------



## Hookspur (Aug 19, 2013)

I was thrilled to receive this letter from Mr. McClure just last week, along with a very nice personal letter when he ordered a copy of my own book, "Turkey Tails and Tales From Across The USA." He seems like a fine gentleman, and it would be such an honor to share time with him in the turkey woods!


----------



## J. L. Erb (Aug 19, 2013)

Tomboy Boots said:


> It is a pleasure to see you on here Mr. Herb  I can only imagine that this is "turning new ground" for you! I truly enjoyed your first book. I hope that you will continue to write books for all of us to enjoy. There is a wealth of knowledge, history, and experience that you carry.... it would be such a shame not to share it and pass it on to the next generations of turkey hunters



Well said, Enjoyed the read myself.
Look forward to reading the Book, and hopefully, a second one as well.


----------



## Spooner (May 22, 2014)

*Native Turkeys*

My wife and I were in the General Store on the square in Dahlonega on Mothers Day. To my delight I found Mr. Herb McClures Native Turkeys and a Georgia Mountain Turkey Hunter book. I had to fly from Atlanta to Baltimore a day later and couldn't put the book down during the entire flight. I didn't have time to read any more until the flight back home. So I finished reading all about Ga Native Turkeys at 35,000 feet. This book is a treasure to me. I grew up in NW Ga at the foot of Lookout Mtn. My Dad & his friends had an annual trout fishing trip every year in May to camp at Rock Creek on the Blue Ridge WMA since the early 1960's. In 1968 when I was 5 years old he took me and we pulled the back seats out of a 1950 Ford and camped at the Stump Hole on Rock Creek. The next morning we drove up the mountain to the little white Church and walked down the road behind it to an old iron bridge. My first cast off of that bridge I caught my first trout. I'm 51 and still remember that. Then 40 years later in 2008 I killed my 1st black bear with my bow on Blue Ridge close to where Herb McClure has been hunting turkeys all his life. Both of my daughters caught there 1st trout when they were 3 years old at Rock Creek Lake. There's a since of adventure on Blue Ridge and so many memories that I cherish. I to found a special map of the area and use it while Doodling on the back roads of the North Ga Mtns. Thank You Mr. McClure for taking the time to pen down your memories and share them with me.


----------



## M Sharpe (May 23, 2014)

Not only is he an avid turkey hunter, but his cabin is filled with mounts like the deer in your avitar!


----------



## strutlife (May 23, 2014)

This was a great read. Thanks for posting. It appears as though "patience" is a big thing with alot of these "old timer's" and very knowledgeable turkey hunters. Not a fan of running and gunning myself, alot of times when I am out there in the woods, it's the surroundings, the peace and tranquility of the woods and also just being able to enjoy what god has created for us to enjoy. Being in the quiet surroundings, gives me a chance to de-stress. Losing two friends and fellow soldiers in the "Gulf War" from RPG attacks are occurences that have never and will never leave my mind and I think about it everyday. I am very thankful to be here and able to hit the woods.


----------



## turkeykirk (May 24, 2014)

strutlife said:


> This was a great read. Thanks for posting. It appears as though "patience" is a big thing with alot of these "old timer's" and very knowledgeable turkey hunters. Not a fan of running and gunning myself, alot of times when I am out there in the woods, it's the surroundings, the peace and tranquility of the woods and also just being able to enjoy what god has created for us to enjoy. Being in the quiet surroundings, gives me a chance to de-stress. Losing two friends and fellow soldiers in the "Gulf War" from RPG attacks are occurences that have never and will never leave my mind and I think about it everyday. I am very thankful to be here and able to hit the woods.



Losing your friends like that must be rough. Glad you can find some peace in the woods. Thanks for your service!


----------



## River Rambler (Nov 30, 2014)

*Happy Birthday Herb!*

Your Great Grand Daughter says Happy Birthday Papa Herb! What a great "season" it has been for you!

You guys might appreciate the birthday cake his sister-in-law surprised him with 

Here's to many more Spring hunts!


----------



## turkeykirk (Dec 1, 2014)

Nice cake! Happy Birthday Mr. McClure!


----------



## trkyburns (Dec 2, 2014)

Wow... Not sure how I missed this thread originally, guess I've been away too much. Glad it's been brought back up. I thoroughly enjoyed reading this and will be ordering Mr. McClure's book soon!!

Really nice cake too.


----------



## CharrDad (Dec 7, 2014)

Great thread. I've got the book on my Christmas list.


----------



## herb mcclure (Dec 22, 2014)

*Herb McClure- A Season for his book *UPDATED+*

Looking back and reminiscing over the past couple of years, since my book of turkey writings came out. I have never before been so humbled and felt so meekness, because of all the letters and forum posts, which I have received with praises  of myself and writings about turkeys, which I have written about. I am very appreciative and thankful for all comments.

Lot's of changes have come to my former life-styles since the 2013 turkey season ended. Moving back to a city, which I left 35 years ago, to move into my beloved mountains , it's wildlife and outdoor setting ; has taken some adjusting for me to go back to mow. 

Yes, for the past year, I have gone from being the turkey man who's passion of wild turkeys was nearly 24/7, to being a care-giver for an 88 year old sister-in-law, with much health illness. As one ages, we become aware of more important things in life than just turkeys.

However, I am so thankful for my previous life's years, doing and being blessed with so much of the outdoor adventures and memories.

I do not of course know, what lies ahead, but I am very thankful that I can give help and assistance to someone very deserving of care.

I do plan to be at Dillard in January, to see old friends and to meet new friends  of turkey hunting. 

herb mcclure


----------



## NorthGaHunter (Jan 4, 2015)

Great read!  I bought about a half dozen books and given away to friends / acquaintances.  Hope I can make it to Dillard next weekend to get some more.  Everyone I have given them too have really liked the book.  

Hopefully a few years down the road, you can write another book about hunting in the mountains in general such as grouse, deer, etc.  I'm sure there are a lot of stories still left to be written down to keep all us hunters entertained on those cold winter days between deer and turkey season and those hot summer days while we wait anxiously for the upcoming deer season.


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 3, 2015)

Herb, I have enjoyed reading the book this past week


----------



## herb mcclure (Feb 3, 2015)

*Herb McClure- A Season for his book *UPDATED+*

Thanks Gaswamp for your comments for the book, but I am more thankful that you too, noticed all the white pines along U S Highway, 23 above Tullafalls, GA,  going to N. C.; I too notice these same pines everywhere any clearing or cutting had been done; when I went to Dillard for state turkey convention. 

However, this area along the highway is not a drop in a bucket, to whats happening up on our higher mountains West of there. Not just in open areas, but growing up under solid hardwood mature trees, to someday, take them over and change the forest. For anyone who don't know what we are referring to about white pines taking over, please read another post on here: "A Changing World" on this same page of this GON's Forum. 
herb mcclure


----------



## herb mcclure (Feb 11, 2016)

*A season for the book*

Another year has gone by since this thread was posted by River Rambler, which I wrote. Also, I am still living in Gainesville, care-giving to a sick sister-in-law.Only had one weekend off since last turkey season's limited time.

I would like to say first, I really enjoyed the weekend-off at Unicoi's Custom Call Maker's event. Seeing so many friends. Also, so many new people who stopped by the _Native Turkey's _table; and took a book home with them.

However, reading and sometimes posting here on GON's turkey forum, has helped me, to keep turkeys on my mind, and that helps me keep my sanity too. My reasoning, for many of my opinions, which I post on here, which are so unacceptable to today's  turkey enthusiasts is because; I came-up in a different time and conditions-than most. I see turkeys different than many of you. 

My reason for pulling-up this story again, is to show how similar my hunting is to the story written by Donald Jarrett in GON's February issue, _"IN HIS OWN GOOD TIME"_. This post is in referral to my thread titled "Respect".

As far as respect goes, I have my respect, and you have your respect. Enough, said by me on this subject.
herb mcclure


----------



## monkoo (Feb 12, 2016)

Mr. Herb
This is a great read. I enjoyed our conversation yesterday at the store. And speaking of respect you have mine for sure , and as for my 13 year old daughter she soaked up every word that you spoke as well, I could tell when we walked off how much respect she has for you as well. Thank you for sharing a little of your time with us


----------



## jbogg (Feb 12, 2016)

I missed this thread originally, but glad I stumbled upon it.  Nice writing.  Is the book still available?


----------



## Steve Roberts (Feb 21, 2016)

Great read Mr Herb, makes me feel like I'm setting right beside you! Poking you with a stick ever time I heard the turkey gobble!!! Hope you remember that!!! Couldn't wait to go back to school to tell my buddies that hunted, that I went turkey hunting with Herb McClure the day before!!!!! Hope you write another book!!! Thanks for what you have done for turkey hunting!!!!


----------

